# petco preferred 6.25 arc tank?



## karev2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

My phone is not letting me upload a pic :-(

But, I was at my local Petco and saw this tank. Thicker glass construction and seems to have a filter system similar to the fluval. Has anyone else seen this tank or had any experience with it. Im having a hard time finding any details or reviews. Looks nice but im just wondering about the quality and how it would be for a betta.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Just picked one up last night and set it up as a NPT. It's very similar to the Fluval Edge 6g. Stock LED light uses touch sensor technology--has 2 daytime settings, and 1 nighttime. I will have to provide supplemental lighting for the plants, but overall - liking it so far. (Then again, also got a great deal - paid $45; was missing the glass top. Picked up a replacement.)


----------



## karev2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunny,
How is the overall quality? Are thr internal parts fluval or no name? Would there be enough room for a heater by the pump? I couldnt even find this tank on the Petco website. Petco has the fluval spec V on sale for 79.00 and I was ready to pick one up until I saw this arc tank.

How is the waterflow? Would I need to make any adjustments for a betta?


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Overall quality is pretty good. it's glass, rimless, built-in internal filtration system, clamp-on swivel LED light. Internal parts are no name, and has a 3-stage filtration system. While I've read some use one of the compartments for heaters (use only the sponge filtration), i'm not using mine that way. 

To note: about a month ago, Amazon had the Fluval V for $69.00; was waiting to see if they got any more at that price. But they didn't. Then I picked up the Arc.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## karev2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok. I took a closer look at Petco today. Looks like there is more room for a heater but the lid does not have much for a feeding hole (just 2 in the back that look for for running a cord through. The lid is glass and a bit heavy. 

How is the flow from the pump?

I have coupon and can get the Spec V for about $65.00, but only if I order online. Or, I could pic up the arc this weekend. There is very little on the internet on this tank so I'm just debating on the Arc or the Spec V.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Re airflow - at the lowest level, it's still pushing a noticeable flow, I'm using the cave and foliage to baffle. 

Re Spec V - can't beat that price. If I hadn't already picked up the Arc, I may have gone that route myself.


----------

